# Amusing letter from craigslist.com



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey Crackhead!

Hopefully no one finds it offensive... I found it to be very amusing


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

That was hysterical!! :lol:


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Very funny


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

That was GREAT!!!!!!

I really liked:


> They explained to me that "people" - I use the term loosely here - like you break off the tops of spark plugs and use the porcelain tubes to smoke crack. As an engineer and former MacGyver fan, in a way I think this is kind of cool. But then I remember that I just paid $100 for YOUR crackpipes, and I get angry again.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Funny....oddly enough, I would have to unofficially endorse option #2.....


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Too funny


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah option 2 sounds like a law and order episode.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I needed a good laugh to brighten up my day, thanks. :jump: Got anymore?


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Glad you all saw the humor in it that I did... 

No more now... but will make sure to keep you all posted


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> Great post. I wouldn't doubt the crackhead would sell the pipe for more dope though.


He should be like the crackheads here downtown...buy or steal a nip bottle...drink its contents, and fancy it into a nice reusable crack pipe...very cost effective. He could always go the cheap way and find an empty nip bottle and make a free pipe...


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

LMAO!! :L:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah csauce, gotta love those listerine drinkers! Nothing like getting plastered off of mouthwash... 

One time my partner and I were in DD on causeway and a "tumbleweed" came up to my partner and asked:

Tumbleweed: "Hey buddy?"
Partner: snaps, "What!?!"

Tumbleweed: "got a smoke?"
Partner: snaps, "NO!"

Tumbleweed: "Got a nickel?"
Partner: "No!!, get away from me"

Tumbleweed: "got a quarter?"
Partner: snaps, "NO!"

Tumbleweed: "How about a buck?"
Partner: "What?, NO!"

Tumbleweed: "...Five bucks?"
Partner: laughs....
Me: out loud in 'DD, "how the fuck did you go from a nickel to five bucks?" everone in the place started cracking up...

Tumbleweed: (reads partners patch) "Oh, you're from MGH, you're the guys that beat up homeless people"
Partner: With pride, because the guy is pissing him off... "Yes!"

Tumbleweed: "I have an appointment today in the clinic at 9, you gonna beat me up?"
Partner: "No, the day shift will !!"

We laughed all night over that guy...


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> Tumbleweed: "I have an appointment today in the clinic at 9, you gonna beat me up?"
> Partner: "No, the day shift will !!"quote
> 
> LOL!!!! That is classic.... :lol:


----------

